# 4'x8' workbench



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Hello all,

I have been thinking of building a new workbench for many years now. Up until now I have always had the typical work bench with a top and a single lower shelf. The problem I have always had with that design is wasted space. I would either have to stack things on top of each other or have a bunch of empty unused space. I finally designed this bench. It took me a long time to come up with the design and then figure out how I was actually going to assemble it. 

It took 8 sheets of 3/4" oak veneered plywood and 22 8' 3/4"x 1-1/2" select pine boards to build this bench. All joinery is pocket holes and glue.

The first thing I did was build the base and end shelves.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

pic?


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Next I started building from one end to the other. I added the middle support and started installing shelves. I made simple spacers to install the shelves. This made it a easy one person job, and also insured the shelves were spaced evenly and square.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

As you can see I just built this bench starting on one side and working towards the other side. This was the easiest approach I could come up with, using pocket hole joinery.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Now we are at the point where it is really starting to come together. The next step was to build and install the top. The top is two pieces of 3/4" plywood glued and screwed together. Once the glue was dry I trimmed all four edges of the top and capped them with the pine boards to cover the ply edges. Sorry I didn't get any pics of that process, just after pics. The top is secured to the bench with pocket hole joinery also. I estimate, there are about 700 screws holding this bench together.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i like that


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Once I got to this point it was time to trim out all the edges with the pine boards. I didn't build face frames like I would in most cases. This time I decided to install the boards one at a time and I installed them with pocket holes. Since it's a workbench for myself I didn't care about seeing all the pocket holes in the finished product. They will be plugged, but I would never do that on a project that wasn't a shop tool. I really chose this method this time because it was quick and easy. Also, this is the biggest project by far that I ever used the pocket hole jig on, and I really wanted to see how much I could use it here. I may have over did it, but I have a very strong and heavy workbench now.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

Looks good so far!


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Once all the edges were capped and the top was built it was time to install the top and stand back and look at the finished product. I decided to install some T-tracks in the top. I have since added two more T-tracks in the top, but I don't have any pics of that yet. The T-tracks are great. I have used them for many things that I never even thought of when I originally came up with the idea.


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Agreed, looking good. The end-shelves are cool. Are you gonna put it on casters or ?


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

How heavy is that beast? lol


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

The above pics show the completion of phase 1 of this bench. Phase 2 will involve adding some drawers and raised panel doors to keep some of the sawdust off of the things stored in the bench. 

I stated in the first post that this bench consumed 8 sheets of plywood. My bad luck helped me choose the wrong piece to put on the top. After the bench was finished I was leaning on the bench top with my elbows and my right elbow punched through the plywood top. There was a 3/4" strip on the top that was only covered by the veneer. The ply layers had a gap below the veneer. This was a huge bummer. I ended up routing out the bad spot with a 3/4" straight bit and squaring the end with a chisel. I then planed a piece of solid oak to fit in the slot I routed. If the grain of the repair didn't run perpendicular to the tops grain it wouldn't look too bad. Good thing this is a workbench, and even better it's mine. If this was for a customer I would be building a complete new top.

I thought I had some pics of the final repair on my computer, but I don't. I'll have to take some and add them to this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

ChiknNutz said:


> Agreed, looking good. The end-shelves are cool. Are you gonna put it on casters or ?


I don't have any plans of adding casters. It is a very heavy bench, so moving it is a big task. I have only moved it once so far and I used a floor jack to lift it up then put furniture rollers under the corners. My reason for not adding casters is because I wanted to make sure it stays put when I'm working with it.

Thanks,

Mike Darr


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

calcnerd said:


> How heavy is that beast? lol


To be honest, I don't know. I really wish I weighed the plywood before I started. I bet it's over 500 lbs, but that's just a guess. I can only pick up one corner about 1/8" off the ground by myself. This bench doesn't move that's for sure. LOL.

Mike Darr


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

Great looking bench. I am thinking of doing something like this, except probably with MDF because I'm cheap! I do like the design, and will probably copy a lot of it. And the plane looks pretty nice too! That's also my other hobby.

How did you build the base? Did you use a torsion box design?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you ever have to move that thing it will take 3 men and a mule? How many $$$ do you have in it?

George


----------



## tplociniak (Oct 22, 2012)

That is a really nice looking work bench, great job


----------



## bmcdowell40 (Apr 20, 2012)

Very nice build. I'll be incorporating some of your ideas into my design when I build one for myself.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

GeorgeC said:


> If you ever have to move that thing it will take 3 men and a mule? How many $$$ do you have in it?
> 
> George


Yes, moving it can be a challenge. Luckily I don't need to move it. If I do I just put it on furniture dollies and roll it to where it needs to go. 

As far as cost, I have about $600 into it. If someone decided to use MDF it would be a lot cheaper.

Mike Darr


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

joebob said:


> Great looking bench. I am thinking of doing something like this, except probably with MDF because I'm cheap! I do like the design, and will probably copy a lot of it. And the plane looks pretty nice too! That's also my other hobby.
> 
> How did you build the base? Did you use a torsion box design?


The base has a 4" tall toe kick. It is built just like a torsion box, except the bottom is open.

Mike Darr


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a monster bench! I like the design a lot... great use of the space to make storage.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Huge bench. Wish I had room for one like that. Nice job.


----------



## Midwest Millworks (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys. I struggled with the design for a long time. This is a large bench and in order to have access to all four sides it needs to be away from the wall. This means you need a lot of room for a bench like this. It could be scaled down if space is an issue. I'm sure some of you guys will get some ideas from this and improve on it. If so, I would love to see them. I would change some things if I were to build another one. Like I said earlier I will add drawers and doors to this when I get a chance. I built the bench the same height as my table saw so I can use it as a outfeed table if I need to.

My next bench build will be a Maple Roubo with Benchcrafted end vise and leg vise. I thought this bench was expensive to build. The Roubo will most likely cost close to double.

Mike Darr


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes. You got yourself a powerful bench! 


_____________________________

www.sawblade.com


----------

